

Big Android Makers Will Now Push Monthly Security Updates - nsgi
http://www.wired.com/2015/08/google-samsung-lg-roll-regular-android-security-updates/

======
hew
Monthly. My, how nimble! Maybe one day they can aspire to Patch Tuesday
heights.

